# Stallion Baldhu Cavalier - any information?



## Tarandes Bear (5 June 2013)

We have a lovely mare by the TB sire Baldhu Cavalier. I understand he was a very successful P2P horse. Apart from this small piece of information I know very little else. Does anyone know any more, or possibly have any of his off spring? Any info at all would be much appreciated, thanks !


----------



## jrp204 (5 June 2013)

http://www.pedigreequery.com/baldhu+cavalier
I know he was a 'Cornish lad', not sure who stood him.


----------



## Bryony&Ty (6 June 2013)

He is owned by Simon Long (think that's his surname) who lives Besore way, used to be farrier, maybe still is.  My boss is looking to put her mare in foal to Baldhu Cavalier so ive done a bit of research, found this:

http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/events/Results.aspx?HorseId=45991

..which is one of his offspring, and i believe Verity Honess is Verity Perry from Rosevidney?

Ive not met the horse but my boss says he's lovely.


----------



## tabbied (27 May 2014)

I actually board my horse at their yard, they definitely still have 'Baldhu Chance' as my horse shares a field with him, and they might still have 'Baldhu Cavalier' with several other offspring. There is Baldhu Heebie Geebie who is currently for sale and some others too. But yeah, they're based between Hugus and Besore


----------



## jrp204 (27 May 2014)

Bryony&Ty said:



			He is owned by Simon Long (think that's his surname) who lives Besore way, used to be farrier, maybe still is.  My boss is looking to put her mare in foal to Baldhu Cavalier so ive done a bit of research, found this:

http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/events/Results.aspx?HorseId=45991

..which is one of his offspring, and i believe Verity Honess is Verity Perry from Rosevidney?

Ive not met the horse but my boss says he's lovely.
		
Click to expand...

You mean Stephen Long, and yes he used to be a farrier, not sure if he is still around.


----------

